# Differences between Animal Crossing and Animal Forest?



## kwark (Mar 4, 2016)

Are there any major differences between Animal Crossing and Animal Forest for the N64? Or is it basically the same game, just on a different console?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2016)

The wiki specifically covers this.

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/D%C5%8Dbutsu_no_Mori_(game)


----------

